# Cyprus Markets



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi, i am looking for information on markets in Cyprus, outdoor and indoor is of interest. Prices of stalls would also be handy.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Toxan said:


> Hi, i am looking for information on markets in Cyprus, outdoor and indoor is of interest. Prices of stalls would also be handy.


There is a very big one at Fasouri every Saturday and Sunday. It has both indoor and outdoor stalls. I think they have a website.
Paphos has Timi market on Sundays and the Duck Pond on Wednesday and Sundays. I am sure you will find something about them if you google them.

Veronica


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanx Veronica, I am pretty well up on the markets in Limassol, just want to see some more around the island. Should have pointed that out earlier.


----------

